# standard for eggshell



## Krasko2010 (May 2, 2010)

For new drywall, for an even sheen and look, I have always done a primer and 2 coats brushed and rolled.
Would it be worth it to spray to save on time? Touch up would be impossible. Two different looks.
The reason I ask is that another painter I know is recommending that I spray it to save on the time factor but I am doubting it would look good.
Is it a bad idea to spray eggshell/satin on a high end residential job?
I don't want to experiment at HO's expense. It sounds like a bad idea to me. Sorry if this sounds like an obviously dumb question.
Thank you.


----------



## Krasko2010 (May 2, 2010)

BTW, I have painting for the union for 10 years and have decided to give it a go on my own and don't have a whole lot of experience on high end residential work. I want it to look good no matter what so I'm still on the learning curve. In fact, the more I learn, the more I realize how little I know.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. What kind of painting did you do in the union? Are you proficient with a sprayer?
There is a wealth of info here, do some reading or use the search button, there is a lot posted on spraying, which can be done, but there is a lot more to it.


----------



## Rena (May 2, 2010)

*High end jobs*

Most of my work has been high end and I don't spray walls, nor do any of my competitors when working on high end jobs. Here is a method you might want to try: use a really good eggshell product as a primer and first finish coat combined. Many of the new formulations are self sealing. My favorite paint is a Canadian product made by Cloverdale but many companies make good products and what I always look for is that its a 100 percent acrylic formulation to ensure a quality and durable finish. After applying the first coat of paint, I sand the drywall smooth (I only use silicon carbide 100 grit sand paper for my first sanding). Then check over for defects (fill using ultra light filler, dry, sand the patches and prime them using same paint; let paint dry, sand the newest patches focusing the sanding to the perimeter of the patch so it blends into the surrounding wall to avoid mill thickness differences. At this stage I also do my caulking (I like Dap #230). Last, apply your finish coat. I like using a heavier non shed roller (25 mm thickness). I always apply a nice generous coat of paint but roll it out to a smooth non-textured finish. A trick I use is I add Floetrol additive to my paint and it extends the drying time for a smoother surface. Plus I keep the house as cool as possible (sometime I even add ice cubes to my paint to chill it). Anyway, you may find that 2 coats does the trick. I usually go 3 but I know alot of contractors in my locale who only do 2 using this method.


----------



## Krasko2010 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies.
I have done mostly commercial and industrial work. I am proficient with a sprayer.
My concern is with the finished product. Maybe I'll try a room and see how it looks with the airless.
The question I had was that my buddy assures me that spraying without backrolling will be just fine. I just wanted to know if anybody else ever sprays satin/eggshell without backrolling it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Krasko2010 said:


> Thanks all for the replies.
> I have done mostly commercial and industrial work. I am proficient with a sprayer.
> My concern is with the finished product. Maybe I'll try a room and see how it looks with the airless.
> The question I had was that my buddy assures me that spraying without backrolling will be just fine. I just wanted to know if anybody else ever sprays satin/eggshell without backrolling it.


I don't usually spray my walls except for closets and garages on NC but when ever I do I backroll too. It will help the touch up quite a bit, it will also help spread the paint if it has shallow spots and aid in quality control in general.


----------



## Krasko2010 (May 2, 2010)

That's what I thought. I think it's best to just roll it out, thanks all.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

a coat of Gardz then 2 coats of Behr Ultra Eggshell but Gardz will make any paint look awesome in the finish. You'll get a similar look as if sprayed if you roll with a micro plush cover (with) Behr Ultra. Stuff lays out tight!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> a coat of Gardz then 2 coats of Behr Ultra Eggshell but Gardz will make any paint look awesome in the finish. You'll get a similar look as if sprayed if you roll with a micro plush cover (with) Behr Ultra. Stuff lays out tight!


 
I just don't know what to say!:blink:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I just don't know what to say!:blink:


You'll learn chris. Stay with me


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> 2 coats of Behr Ultra Eggshell but Gardz will make any paint look awesome in the finish. You'll get a similar look as if sprayed if you roll with a micro plush cover (with) Behr Ultra. Stuff lays out tight!


I just recently used this stuff last week because the HO already purchased the paint. It was alright and I made it look good but it is not what I would choose to buy. 


chrisn said:


> I just don't know what to say!:blink:


Did'nt see that comming.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Jack, Does Behr pay you for reviews and positive feedback on forums?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I just recently used this stuff last week because the HO already purchased the paint. It was alright and I made it look good but it is not what I would choose to buy.


What eggshell do you like? When I came to my conclusion on BEHR ULTRA it was because it performed better than my previous best benchmark which preformed better than the previous best before that etc etc. BEHR is currently the new benchmark to beat for me.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Jack, Does Behr pay you for reviews and positive feedback on forums?


No. Never. My goal is helping others not go through wasting time and money on product.

My Disclosure Policy


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> No. Never. My goal is helping others not go through wasting time and money on product.
> 
> My Disclosure Policy


 
Ok, but are you then compensated in product?

I am just wondering if you have a agenda with Behr. You have been a supporter for a while and have even got people from Behr to post here. It is all fine with me but I was just wondering.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> What eggshell do you like? When I came to my conclusion on BEHR ULTRA it was because it performed better than my previous best benchmark which preformed better than the previous best before that etc etc. BEHR is currently the new benchmark to beat for me.


I buy most of my wall paint at PPG these days Manor Hall Timeless is good and so is Pure performance both are cheaper for me than what I can get out of Lowes Signature line and HD Behr Ultra and I like using them better than the box store stuff too, not to mention the customer service and the reps.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Ok, but are you then compensated in product?
> 
> I am just wondering if you have a agenda with Behr. You have been a supporter for a while and have even got people from Behr to post here. It is all fine with me but I was just wondering.


No. Its really odd that I get those questions. I get them from a little of everyone I do reviews for. Many ask if I work for Benjamin Moore because of my brush reviews. Its really simple with me, if I find a product that save me headache and money and its easy to apply or use, I'll tell everyone about it -eventually. I say eventually because like you said, I've been talking about BEHR for awhile but the review was just posted this week. I'm anal about knowing everything a product can do before I talk about it. Sometimes my feedback on a product is directly requested and sometimes good things come from it.

But no, I get no compensation whatsoever other than I get to keep the product or use it up. I keep a lookout for those $5 off BEHR paint coupons just like the rest do.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I buy most of my wall paint at PPG these days Manor Hall Timeless is good and so is Pure performance both are cheaper for me than what I can get out of Lowes Signature line and HD Behr Ultra and I like using them better than the box store stuff too, not to mention the customer service and the reps.


I agree 100%, the box store customer service at the paint dept is HORRIBLE! Thats the bad part no doubt. Many of you have probably seen the new plastic cans coming out. BEHR, Glidden Professional etc. but this guy busts a gallon on the bottom from the shaker and he sticks some blue tape on it as if I'm going to stick that in my car.

Its been some time since I had any PPG to try. Do you have a problem with colorant surfacing on Manor with bold colors when the can sits for 1 minute or as it sits in a roller pan? Last test I did on that was with a billiard green and I could not for the life of my get the colorant to mix into the paint. needless to say what the cut and roll looked like. I remember that being an issue for quite some time... years.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I agree 100%, the box store customer service at the paint dept is HORRIBLE! Thats the bad part no doubt. Many of you have probably seen the new plastic cans coming out. BEHR, Glidden Professional etc. but this guy busts a gallon on the bottom from the shaker and he sticks some blue tape on it as if I'm going to stick that in my car.
> 
> Its been some time since I had any PPG to try. Do you have a problem with colorant surfacing on Manor with bold colors when the can sits for 1 minute or as it sits in a roller pan? Last test I did on that was with a billiard green and I could not for the life of my get the colorant to mix into the paint. needless to say what the cut and roll looked like. I remember that being an issue for quite some time... years.


Tape on the can wtf?? Some will try anything.
PPG is switched to those bucks as well and for me they are even worse because when they first switched to the plastic cans years ago they still had a metel bell. Since I cut the bells out and use them for work pots it was still all good plastic can or not. The new PPG cans now have a plastic bell too. They suck. 

I have not had any problems with that. Like you said years ago somethimes you would hit a color that did not want to blend into its self but paint manufacturers have been making pretty good strides. They have an accent line out now as well. I have not tried it though.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> You'll learn chris. Stay with me


:shutup:

I have learrned enough about your favorire products to stay as far away as I can, thanks anyway.:yes:


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> . The new PPG cans now have a plastic bell too. They suck.
> 
> .



Used them, tired them and also hate them. How do you keep them closed after opening and using? What a mess


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I buy most of my wall paint at PPG these days Manor Hall Timeless is good and so is Pure performance both are cheaper for me than what I can get out of Lowes Signature line and HD Behr Ultra and I like using them better than the box store stuff too, not to mention the customer service and the reps.


Here is some info on the eggshell you like. There only 11 paints in this sheen that reach this rating.

http://www.specifypaint.com/APL/paintinfo_APL/MpiNumber.asp?ID=139000


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Here is some info on the eggshell you like. There only 11 paints in this sheen that reach this rating.
> 
> http://www.specifypaint.com/APL/paintinfo_APL/MpiNumber.asp?ID=139000


Good stuff then. I don't always use the Timeless, I find the Pure Performance to be good stuff as well.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Good stuff then. I don't always use the Timeless, I find the Pure Performance to be good stuff as well.


 
PPG Speedhide used to be on the list but.........


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> PPG Speedhide used to be on the list but.........


I will use that when the budget is in question but it is really more of a contractor grade.


----------



## Dearco Man (Feb 24, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> The new PPG cans now have a plastic bell too. They suck.


Was informed by PPG last week that they are going back to the plastic can with metal bell and lid starting with products produce in June. They were having way to many problems with the all plastic cans. Good riddance!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dearco Man said:


> Was informed by PPG last week that they are going back to the plastic can with metal bell and lid starting with products produce in June. They were having way to many problems with the all plastic cans. Good riddance!


About time, you really had to make sure they were closed.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> About time, you really had to make sure they were closed.


I had problems with leaking on shakers, and skinning. I called PPG about it, their fix....they sent me a box of new lids.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> I had problems with leaking on shakers, and skinning. I called PPG about it, their fix....they sent me a box of new lids.


LOl there you go. Problem solved. I hope Dearco is right about them going back to the metal bell.


----------

